# Burr on rim surface - repair advice?



## Unknown Arch (Aug 17, 2011)

Good morning, good afternoon, and good evening.

About halfway through a wet ~35 degree (F) ride yesterday morning, I noticed a tick when braking that varies in frequency with speed and appears in the same spot on the wheel. I cleaned the bike when I got home, didn't see anything on a quick look over the wheel, and assumed it was debris that washed away.

Today, on a much drier day, the tick is still there. A few miles into my ride, I stopped and popped the front wheel off and went over it very carefully to find the culprit. From what I can see, there is a very small chip or burr sticking up on the rim surface, right in the middle of the braking surface. You can barely feel it moving your hand over that part of the wheel, but it will definitely catch if you drag your fingernail, hence the clicking when braking.

Amazingly, this has never happened to me before so I'm not sure what the proper procedure is for removing a burr like this without damaging the wheel. These are Shimano RS-80 wheels w/ roughly 1000 miles on them. The burr is on the front wheel.

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Best is to use small fine flat file or flat stone (like small abrasive wheel or sharpening stone). Using something hard and flat will help ensure your remove only the protruding material or contamination and not the adjacent surface. You can also wrap some 400 grit sandpaper around a hard flat item and use that. Or, just go at it carefully with some fine sandpaper which will preferentially take off anything protruding.

This happened to me yesterday, BTW, and I was able to remove whatever it was with my fingernail.


----------



## fyrmng (Mar 21, 2010)

Same problem here. Used some 600 wet/dry with water...smooth as silk. Just take your time.


----------



## ddimick (Aug 9, 2011)

I had the same thing happen and just ran a flathead screwdriver over the area without much pressure, not digging into the rim or anything. The burr came off very easily.


----------



## BWWpat (Dec 17, 2009)

What they said. a flat file and a steady hand will take that bur out real fast.


----------



## Doug B (Sep 11, 2009)

Belt Sander with 60-Grit belt installed. 


Seriously though.... use 600 grit wet/dry sand paper, or a scotch-brite pad. A little bit of hand rubbing, you'll be fine.


----------

